# Epic Day in the Surf



## Sowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

My buddy and I caught about 150 trout yesterday in the upper coast surf. I'd say about 75% of which were between 20-23 inches. We released about a dozen over 25" and a couple over 26".


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Morning or evening? Live or arti?


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Epic report


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

I sincerely believe there is no way they brought that much bait!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

1 fish per person every 6 minutes for 8 hours. Holy crapola that is an epic day.
congrats


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

BeeGee said:


> I sincerely believe there is no way they brought that much bait!


 Perhaps they were using a cast net. I usually catch all my live bait that way. Just part of the fun! Great report, and truly an epic day.

OR... the OP is planning on fishing Galv. surf tomorrow, and wants all the other fishermen to flock to the upper coast and out of the way! Pretty sly if so...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

jesco said:


> Perhaps they were using a cast net. I usually catch all my live bait that way. Just part of the fun! Great report, and truly an epic day.
> 
> OR... the OP is planning on fishing Galv. surf tomorrow, and wants all the other fishermen to flock to the upper coast and out of the way! Pretty sly if so...


It worked! Wall to wall fishermen in the surf today at Surfside. Scared'em all off. There are no trout within 50 miles of Surfside at this time.....


----------



## CLKELLEY78 (Feb 12, 2008)

I know that's true because I know a guy there yesterday fished for 8 hr's catching trout. He went thru 10 doz of croaks. Had caught 20 trout over 23". Of course by the time I get there is weekend the bite will turn off!!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah BretE, I was one of those guys that read the reports and headed to Surfside.
Fished arties and didn't have any keepers.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Yeah BretE, I was one of those guys that read the reports and headed to Surfside.
> Fished arties and didn't have any keepers.


Ken, sometimes a few hundred yards matters, did you try moving to another access road?


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations on that haul. I got blanked at Surfside today.


----------

